# The Big Dig!



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2009)

I drove 5 hours to a man we all know as Appleman's house today and stole all his Black Currant bushes! Just kidding, he and I dug them up as with all the vines he is tending to its hard to imagine that he even has time to sleep at night and also make a living. I was originally going to gran all 15 of his plants but when I got there and we started digging, thats right he even helped me(Thank god) we discovered that quite a few had branched out in the last year and I ended up with 20 or maybe more as we werent counting. It was a long drive back and fourth and maybe I could have just bought the plants locally and maybe saved a buck but heck it was a chance to fib=nally meet Rich! He is a damn good man with a lot of wine going on and while in the winery I could barely hear him talking over this one Brute full just super sizzling away!




I would take some pics but the ride took all the leaves off on the way home but Rich assuered me thats fine. They are not looking pretty and I have to cut them down 1/3 in size also from what Rich tells me to help them do better from cutting some of the roots. Thanks Rich1 We also exchanged some wines and itll be nice to finally try Rich's wines that he slaved over!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 24, 2009)

Wade didn't steal the currants - he exchanged them for some ready made currant wine. That bottle is more than I had made from all the currants those bushes get on them, I just never seem to get enough time to sit there picking a few quarts of currants at a time.


It was great meeting you today Wade. Hope our paths cross again when there is more time and it isn't raining! Good luck with the bushes.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, next time you want to take a nice long ride!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 24, 2009)

well....too bad i didnt know...you could have had a rest at my half way point....glad you both had a good time


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds like an adventure. I'll have to eventually make my way out to the midwest and see George's store and see someo of you guys and trade tastings of wines. 
Good luck with your new plants wade. Appleman seems to be very generous with his knowledge and foliage.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2009)

Well Youd be a little farther out of the way but i would like to get to a few more of you fellows like you Al and Jobe! Waldo and George, your just a little out of reach!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 25, 2009)

Wade is so ambitious that when we got done digging up the Black Currants he went into the winery andgave me a hand on the press.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh man, how did I know youd post that pic of me after I was dripping sweat and filthy and clothes all disheveled. I got them all planted today and the count is in, there are 18 of them and maybe even more but a couple were still tethered together so I left them that way for now and will separate them next year as I think they seen enough badgering this year. My freakin back is killing me now! I bought 8 huge bags of Miracle grow potting soil to help these babies exist with y non green thumb!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 25, 2009)

lets see.....black shirt...no sign of grape splatter....clean jeans...no grape splatter, clean hands too!......i just dont see any proof of help


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2009)

We werent doing any wine work, Just me posing for the cam!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 26, 2009)

No Al, you didn't understand. He wasn't helping with the press, he gave me a hand on the press. Look, see his hand is on the press! He certainly doesn't look splattered like I do during pressing. It can be a messy job....


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 26, 2009)

very messy...especially w me around

****

by the way, i woke up early this morning to be ready for a guy to deliver some fill and i see that Bottle Shock was on.....never saw the movie..it was about one hour to go in the movie......all the americans did until they won was pout...pout..pout....gee if they had not won i suspect they still would be pouting...that turned me off on what could have been a good movie...what was also funny in a pathetic way is how they even used music that had been played in "A Good Year" w Russel Crowe....i am hoping that what i saw in the movie was attributable to one of the following:

a) bad acting
b) bad writing
c) bad directing/casting/production


----------



## Bartman (Oct 26, 2009)

xanxer82 said:


> Sounds like an adventure. I'll have to eventually make my way out to the midwest and see George's store and see someo of you guys and trade tastings of wines.
> Good luck with your new plants wade. Appleman seems to be very generous with his knowledge and foliage.



George's store is NOT in the Midwest- It's in Texas, and proud Texans don't like to be lumped in with otherwise non-descript Midwesterners!





'Course, I was born in the Midwest, but got to Texas just as fast I could.
It's not just fly-over country, ya know!


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 26, 2009)

Heh Well I guess you're right about TX.
After my home team, the raven's I like the cowboys.

Maybe after I buy my new truck I'll make my way out there.


----------

